# Pull ahead program survive into 2018?



## 5String (Sep 11, 2018)

This is an interesting thread. The lease on my car expires in January. This presents a kind of two-edged sword for me. If BMW cranks up the pull-ahead program sometime soon, I will jump on another Bimmer asap. I kind of hope that's what happens. If it does not, I will indeed do some shopping around. As much as I'd like another BMW, I also kind of hope that's what happens, as well.


----------



## deenx (Nov 11, 2011)

5String said:


> This is an interesting thread. The lease on my car expires in January. This presents a kind of two-edged sword for me. If BMW cranks up the pull-ahead program sometime soon, I will jump on another Bimmer asap. I kind of hope that's what happens. If it does not, I will indeed do some shopping around. As much as I'd like another BMW, I also kind of hope that's what happens, as well.


My sentiment exactly. My 2016 X5 expires in February and I've decided a pull-ahead program alone isn't enough at this time. There is a lot of competition in this segment and the '19 X5 really needs a lot of upgrades to keep pace.


----------



## chisss (Aug 28, 2013)

Is this confirmed that it is dead dead? or is it On/off with this?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

chisss said:


> Is this confirmed that it is dead dead? or is it On/off with this?


"everything" with BMW related to financing / incentives etc is subject to change, at the end of each period, which is normally a month (but can be longer).

So, "everythng" is on / off" by that standard, but as far as I know "official" pull ahead is still off (meaning BMW paying for it). A dealer can always "figure something out" for you however... but its all math so if they can pay for your last 3 payments on the car you are turning in, its coming out of their pocket, not BMWs.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> "everything" with BMW related to financing / incentives etc is subject to change, at the end of each period, which is normally a month (but can be longer).
> 
> So, "everythng" is on / off" by that standard, but as far as I know "official" pull ahead is still off (meaning BMW paying for it). A dealer can always "figure something out" for you however... but its all math so if they can pay for your last 3 payments on the car you are turning in, its coming out of their pocket, not BMWs.


Spot on. Bmwfs assuming any payments is not available. Along with Corporate Fleet.

mjb


----------



## deenx (Nov 11, 2011)

Be that as it may... the larger question for BMW is to consider that we may have seen peak auto sales for a while. In the US, we've had the benefit of low interest rates and along with programs like Cash For Clunkers, we've pulled ahead a lot of demand. When you further consider that BMW's model lineup is so vast it's very hard for BMW to compete in regard to value. Let's face... we have SUV's, SAV's, sedans, coupes convertibles.... hybrids, M's...you've got M-Sport, X-line, 4 and 2 wheel drives, etc etc.... BMW is trying to support so many brands it doesn't allow them the ability to compete on price as interest rates rise and demand wanes. On top of that... they make incredibly understandable marketing decision to offer an X2 without blind side monitoring! Hey BMW... it's 2018.... I'm not buying my daughter a BMW that doesn't include the latest safety advancements.... I don't get it.

OK.. I've vented and I appreciate your indulgence.... amazing how a lack of a pull ahead can turn a customers sentiment so drastically.... but boy they drive good (well... except for the steering... the 2016 X5 steering is reminiscent of a 76 Lincoln Continental Town Car).

Sorry guys.... BMW is mailing it in... taking far too long to innovate and far too long to consider that the market is changing... quickly.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

deenx said:


> Be that as it may... the larger question for BMW is to consider that we may have seen peak auto sales for a while. In the US, we've had the benefit of low interest rates and along with programs like Cash For Clunkers, we've pulled ahead a lot of demand. When you further consider that BMW's model lineup is so vast it's very hard for BMW to compete in regard to value. Let's face... we have SUV's, SAV's, sedans, coupes convertibles.... hybrids, M's...you've got M-Sport, X-line, 4 and 2 wheel drives, etc etc.... BMW is trying to support so many brands it doesn't allow them the ability to compete on price as interest rates rise and demand wanes. On top of that... they make incredibly understandable marketing decision to offer an X2 without blind side monitoring! Hey BMW... it's 2018.... I'm not buying my daughter a BMW that doesn't include the latest safety advancements.... I don't get it.
> 
> OK.. I've vented and I appreciate your indulgence.... amazing how a lack of a pull ahead can turn a customers sentiment so drastically.... but boy they drive good (well... except for the steering... the 2016 X5 steering is reminiscent of a 76 Lincoln Continental Town Car).
> 
> Sorry guys.... BMW is mailing it in... taking far too long to innovate and far too long to consider that the market is changing... quickly.


I hear you, but I don't think that the 3 month pull ahead is as big of a deal (for most people) as you make it out to be (the rumor is that BMW has taken that money and turned it into trunk money to help dealers make deals on new products). Many people have no problem running the lease up to its natural termination. Having said that, the market is changing and competition is intense....I agree with you there. Due to better competition, most of us shop around before we get another BMW....its not like it was back in 2000 when BMW was clearly better than all of its competitors. I shopped around before I picked up my F80 (to replace the 15 F82) and it did not take me long to realize that nothing else out there scratched my itch except the F8x. We will see what happens come 2020 when my F80 lease is up. 

P.S.: Is the lack of active blind spot that big of a deal? I agree it should be an option on all BMW's and standard on most, but I have it on my F80 (my first car to ever have it) and I find it damn near worthless and I certainly would never rely on it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> Spot on. Bmwfs assuming any payments is not available. Along with Corporate Fleet.
> 
> mjb


Mike. Nice to see you around these parts. You don't post much these days.....


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Mike. Nice to see you around these parts. You don't post much these days.....


Hate to say it but there's not much to post. Just the continual drop in support from BMW. But I'm still here.

mjb


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

This seems like a good thread to keep alive as we head into the holiday season, and the prospect (slim?) that a pull ahead may again surface. 

My question is perhaps a simple one. Does the pull ahead program typically require a purchase/lease of a new BMW or can it be a CPO? Is there a preference between the two from the dealer's POV?
I am looking to get into a CPO F25 X3, as I imagine there might be a decent selection out there with folks upgrading to a new G01. I'd be open to a G01, but I'm trying to, y'know, economize.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

hansluc said:


> This seems like a good thread to keep alive as we head into the holiday season, and the prospect (slim?) that a pull ahead may again surface.
> 
> My question is perhaps a simple one. Does the pull ahead program typically require a purchase/lease of a new BMW or can it be a CPO? Is there a preference between the two from the dealer's POV?
> I am looking to get into a CPO F25 X3, as I imagine there might be a decent selection out there with folks upgrading to a new G01. I'd be open to a G01, but I'm trying to, y'know, economize.


Historically it's been new only. Some exceptions were made for service loaners and demos. So who knows if it comes back what they will do. Too hard to hazard a guess nowadays.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Apr 13, 2017)

I was at my local dealer in New Jersey for an oil change on Tuesday and they were advertising a 3 month pull ahead on all X models. Not sure if it's a regional item or what but figured I'd share.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I was at my local dealer in New Jersey for an oil change on Tuesday and they were advertising a 3 month pull ahead on all X models. Not sure if it's a regional item or what but figured I'd share.


Its likely a dealer program, but it could be a regional effort. Hard to know.

mjb


----------



## mhj202 (Dec 7, 2008)

Any updates on BMWFS pull-ahead for November, nationally or regionally (NY Metro/New England)?

My 2016 535ix lease isn't up until April 2019 but I received a letter from the dealer with a "personalized offer" to upgrade to a new lease-- but the details in the letter were not clear on whether any/all payments were being waived so I assumed it was just a marketing ploy with no pull-ahead.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mhj202 said:


> Any updates on BMWFS pull-ahead for November, nationally or regionally (NY Metro/New England)?
> 
> My 2016 535ix lease isn't up until April 2019 but I received a letter from the dealer with a "personalized offer" to upgrade to a new lease-- but the details in the letter were not clear on whether any/all payments were being waived so I assumed it was just a marketing ploy with no pull-ahead.


There is no national, BMW sponsored pull ahead right now. Any offer would be from your local dealer(s) (meaning, they would be paying for it).

THAT means that, if they offer to cover your payments, its coming from the dealer (so its money that theoretically could be coming off your new car, instead of being applied to your old car).

Maybe this changes for december or in january of next year? Too late for me, as I have 1 payment left on the lease on both my cars so pull ahead no longer matters for me, lol.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jjrandorin said:


> There is no national, BMW sponsored pull ahead right now. Any offer would be from your local dealer(s) (meaning, they would be paying for it).
> 
> THAT means that, if they offer to cover your payments, its coming from the dealer (so its money that theoretically could be coming off your new car, instead of being applied to your old car).
> 
> Maybe this changes for december or in january of next year? Too late for me, as I have 1 payment left on the lease on both my cars so pull ahead no longer matters for me, lol.


So. What have you decided to do for the next car? Is that M3 still on your radar? I don't blame you if it is not...residuals have tanked since I got mine this time last year (residual is down 6%). Maybe Greg P. can do something special for you...


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> So. What have you decided to do for the next car? Is that M3 still on your radar? I don't blame you if it is not...residuals have tanked since I got mine this time last year (residual is down 6%). Maybe Greg P. can do something special for you...


I really wanted a grigio telestro one that Greg had a couple of months ago, and he laid out a great deal for me (great given the current climate). He even was able to "finagle some stuff" in my offer to make it really tempting.

Unfortunately, the finances (mine) didnt work even with the great deal, so I had to let that go.

We decided to replace my wifes car first (her X5d thats coming off lease in Jan along with my 435), and she wanted something a bit smaller and sportier, and we settled on an X3M40i with most of the packages, that we have on order with Greg right now in fact.

Wife test drove the X3 M40i and instantly fell in love with it. I got a very fair price from Greg on it too, and of course no worries about extra "cruft" in the deal / offer when dealing with Greg.

Now we wait.. dont think it will come in until mid jan.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jjrandorin said:


> I really wanted a grigio telestro one that Greg had a couple of months ago, and he laid out a great deal for me (great given the current climate). He even was able to "finagle some stuff" in my offer to make it really tempting.
> 
> Unfortunately, the finances (mine) didnt work even with the great deal, so I had to let that go.
> 
> ...


The x3 M40i is nice. She ll love it. I assume you are waiting until lease end to decide what to do with your 435? I understand what you mean about the M3 deal....Greg can only make it so good with the poor residuals. I wouldn't have done it at today's residual either not to mention the lack of monetary incentives right now....

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> The x3 M40i is nice. She ll love it. I assume you are waiting until lease end to decide what to do with your 435? I understand what you mean about the M3 deal....Greg can only make it so good with the poor residuals. I wouldn***8217;t have done it at today***8217;s residual either not to mention the lack of monetary incentives right now....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yeah I am now waiting till lease end to decide what I want to do.... Ordering another 435( well, 440...) would be the same car for 120-150 more a month (cant stomach that), M3s are now out of my price range, I like 4 doors (so M4s are out), 5 series are much more of a "cruiser" than I want.... nice cars but I see them as "cruising luxury" instead of "sporty". Interiors on 5s are up market of course, but like I said, to me, 5s are "luxury" cars not "sporty" cars.

Considering keeping our X5d and taking the X3 as mine (although my wife and I both share both cars, and right now she is not working so I split using both cars to share my 70 mile to work round trip commute).

She says "....if thats what you want to do...." which, translated is, " get your own car" (LMAO).

Im also kinda considering a new M340. I have liked the 4 series more than the 3, but like the new M340 looks and what they are saying about it. Not sure how long I would have to extend my lease to get one, since it looks like it will be a 2020, but I am going to have to deal with all that in january (unless something happens to make me jump in on that car in december).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

mhj202 said:


> Any updates on BMWFS pull-ahead for November, nationally or regionally (NY Metro/New England)?
> 
> My 2016 535ix lease isn't up until April 2019 but I received a letter from the dealer with a "personalized offer" to upgrade to a new lease-- but the details in the letter were not clear on whether any/all payments were being waived so* I assumed it was just a marketing *ploy with no pull-ahead.


That's correct, as JJ stated. When you reach out to the dealer, the numbers on their end will assume that you are rolling the remaining payments into the new car.

"Your $XX in incentives available from BMW will absorb some/all of your remaining payments!"

That's basically what we say when asked about remaining payments.

mjb


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jjrandorin said:


> Yeah I am now waiting till lease end to decide what I want to do.... Ordering another 435( well, 440...) would be the same car for 120-150 more a month (cant stomach that), M3s are now out of my price range, I like 4 doors (so M4s are out), 5 series are much more of a "cruiser" than I want.... nice cars but I see them as "cruising luxury" instead of "sporty". Interiors on 5s are up market of course, but like I said, to me, 5s are "luxury" cars not "sporty" cars.
> 
> Considering keeping our X5d and taking the X3 as mine (although my wife and I both share both cars, and right now she is not working so I split using both cars to share my 70 mile to work round trip commute).
> 
> ...


Hmm. If I may make a small suggestion, I would NOT buy the x5d. I had a 335d and, while I liked it, the horror stories of people with high-mileage diesel cars made me sell mine well before the warranty ended.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Hmm. If I may make a small suggestion, I would NOT buy the x5d. I had a 335d and, while I liked it, the horror stories of people with high-mileage diesel cars made me sell mine well before the warranty ended.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Sure, appreciate the feedback. Thats what scares me about that car (not so much the engine itself as the emissions stuff that can go wrong, the fact that they make you get a smog check after only 2 years on a new car (first new BMW I have had to get smogged during the lease period) etc.

Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> I really wanted a grigio telestro one that Greg had a couple of months ago, and he laid out a great deal for me (great given the current climate). He even was able to "finagle some stuff" in my offer to make it really tempting.
> 
> Unfortunately, the finances (mine) didnt work even with the great deal, so I had to let that go.
> 
> ...


We're in the same boat on the X3. Did a deal with GP as well. Apparently there is a parts shortage on the Park Assist (part of Exec package) pushing back the builds. I was supposed to be an early Nov build but it is now Mid-Dec, so we won't get it until mid-Jan. Maybe I'll see you at Pacific!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> We're in the same boat on the X3. Did a deal with GP as well. Apparently there is a parts shortage on the Park Assist (part of Exec package) pushing back the builds. I was supposed to be an early Nov build but it is now Mid-Dec, so we won't get it until mid-Jan. Maybe I'll see you at Pacific!


Greg told me about the park assist shortage. In fact, he said "I have another customer I am checking into delays on the X3 for", when we were talking on the phone placing my order.

The next day he told me about the parts shortage for parking assist. Given what your timeline is, its highly likely that you are the "other customer" with the X3 M40 with the delay was you, so maybe we will see each other on pickup :thumbup:


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

mhj202 said:


> Any updates on BMWFS pull-ahead for November, nationally or regionally (NY Metro/New England)?
> 
> My 2016 535ix lease isn't up until April 2019 but I received a letter from the dealer with a "personalized offer" to upgrade to a new lease-- but the details in the letter were not clear on whether any/all payments were being waived so I assumed it was just a marketing ploy with no pull-ahead.


I got the same re a 4 GC. Decent deal but left the payments off like a hanging chad. Called and confirmed no pull ahead at this point. Maybe December, Maybe January. Maybe never.


----------



## mikeny (Jul 16, 2005)

*.*

BMW will kill themselves in a long-term if they will change lease structure/tactics... Too many good options at the same price range with about the same quality.



pony_trekker said:


> I got the same re a 4 GC. Decent deal but left the payments off like a hanging chad. Called and confirmed no pull ahead at this point. Maybe December, Maybe January. Maybe never.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mikeny said:


> BMW will kill themselves in a long-term if they will change lease structure/tactics... Too many good options at the same price range with about the same quality.


Everything in the same price range with similar quality also has similar overall cost to the customer. Merc, Audi, Porsche, Lexus... all similar price points, with similar residuals, and similar monthly payments WITH BMWs "no pull ahead" and trimmed down residuals.

All they really did was put themselves back in the pack, instead of continuing to super over inflate residuals and offer tons of money to try to win a sales crown. They can sell less units at more per unit and make the same money they made before. They can also sell the cars where they make more money (internationally).

They are doing the opposite of killing themselves in fact, they are still setting BMW sales records.... internationally.


----------



## mikeny (Jul 16, 2005)

Exactly, now they are losing one of their cool: no maintenance, no deals, paying 1000+ for V6 X5, I'm with BMW since 1997 rotating 2 cars in my family, always been on the edge of trying something else but last moment BMW will pull some discount better MF or Residual or pull ahead.... now it's just another car, any car above $65K drives very good and has the same option set ( I took a test drive of 2019 Tiguan SE - basically its a BMW X3 from 2012-14 which I like  a lot for 28-29K cash tax included )



jjrandorin said:


> Everything in the same price range with similar quality also has similar overall cost to the customer. Merc, Audi, Porsche, Lexus... all similar price points, with similar residuals, and similar monthly payments WITH BMWs "no pull ahead" and trimmed down residuals.
> 
> All they really did was put themselves back in the pack, instead of continuing to super over inflate residuals and offer tons of money to try to win a sales crown. They can sell less units at more per unit and make the same money they made before. They can also sell the cars where they make more money (internationally).
> 
> They are doing the opposite of killing themselves in fact, they are still setting BMW sales records.... internationally.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> Greg told me about the park assist shortage. In fact, he said "I have another customer I am checking into delays on the X3 for", when we were talking on the phone placing my order.
> 
> The next day he told me about the parts shortage for parking assist. Given what your timeline is, its highly likely that you are the "other customer" with the X3 M40 with the delay was you, so maybe we will see each other on pickup :thumbup:


Mine just flipped into scheduled for production according to the My Garage site...thankful there aren't further delays.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Mine just flipped into scheduled for production according to the My Garage site...thankful there aren't further delays.


Totally off topic for this thread, but this made me check ours too, and it also is now "scheduled for production".

Lets PM each other when we get in production and find out the VINs. I am betting our cars will be born on the same day. Maybe we can meet up when we both pick up from Greg, lol.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> *Everything in the same price range with similar quality also has similar overall cost to the customer*. Merc, Audi, Porsche, Lexus... all similar price points, with similar residuals, and similar monthly payments WITH BMWs "no pull ahead" and trimmed down residuals.
> 
> *All they really did was put themselves back in the pack*, instead of continuing to super over inflate residuals and offer tons of money to try to win a sales crown. They can sell less units at more per unit and make the same money they made before. They can also sell the cars where they make more money (internationally).
> 
> They are doing the opposite of killing themselves in fact, they are still setting BMW sales records.... internationally.


I think JJ is right ... BMW NA and BMW FS will end up more profitable selling the same amount of cars. And the hope at the dealer level is that improvements that we have seen in the newer models (2018 X3, 2019 X5, new X7, the upcoming new 3-series) will translate to a better value proposition that will exceed expectations of the Audi/B-B/Lexus crowd.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> So. What have you decided to do for the next car? Is that M3 still on your radar? I don't blame you if it is not...residuals have tanked since I got mine this time last year (residual is down 6%). Maybe Greg P. can do something special for you...


I know this is off topic still, but I figured I would give a final report out on my situation related to my own car.

As I mentioned, Wife and I decided to replace her X5d with a X3 M40i, that is on order right now.

Given the changes in BMW residuals, money factors, etc, M3s were out of my range as I said. I didnt really want a 440 for 120-150 more a month, given the new reality. I decided to test drive a Tesla Model 3 performance (the 0-60 in 3.3 seconds one), and after a 20 mile test drive I didnt want to give it back. I placed an order on the spot and should receive it by the end of the year.

So I will be a Tesla / BMW family, instead of a BMW / BMW family.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride JJ. I am a firm believer in not just limiting myself to one make when it comes to choosing a car. I compare everything that is in the category, eliminate some right off the bat (styling, performance, price) to arrive at a short list and make a decision after test drive, finalized pricing, etc. Curious did you opt for the Autopilot feature?

The M3 was a bucket list car for me, always wanted one, but now that the Tesla is getting their range north of 300mi that may bring it into the running next time I am looking.


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> I know this is off topic still, but I figured I would give a final report out on my situation related to my own car.
> 
> As I mentioned, Wife and I decided to replace her X5d with a X3 M40i, that is on order right now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I have mostly lurked around here but really appreciated your insights. I hope you will continue to post over here after you are down to a 1 BMW family.
Enjoy your new ride


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciate it. The M3 was a bucket list car for me too, and the plan was to get it this time around (with "the plan" being made in 2016/2017). Since we are also getting the X3 M40i, we will still have a fast, gas burning car i the house that will be very comfortable for road trips, etc. I have no current plans to be around less than I am now, at least at the current time. I will still have a BMW in the family, and I still love the brand. 

@CA, yeah I got the autopilot feature. Its 5k if you get it with purchase, and 7k if you do it later. The car comes with all the sensors either way, and I would imagine there is likely some way to "unlock" it without paying for it (or there will be at some point, given how technology works now lmao), but I wanted everything "official" with a purchase that cost this much (its why I always get enhanced bluetooth in my BMWs even though you can code it easily).

Side note, I will likely have the car somewhere between 1-3 weeks even though I did not have a previous reservation. They promise by end december if someone orders by this friday, but the spec I want they found a car that was made already and is in sacramento. Car was made Nov 16th so it has not been sitting for months. If for some reason I cant get that one, they will still build me one by end december.

I have already taken this thread further off topic so will stop here.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

CTSoxFan said:


> Congrats on the new ride JJ. I am a firm believer in not just limiting myself to one make when it comes to choosing a car. I compare everything that is in the category, eliminate some right off the bat (styling, performance, price) to arrive at a short list and make a decision after test drive, finalized pricing, etc. Curious did you opt for the Autopilot feature?
> 
> The M3 was a bucket list car for me, always wanted one, but now that the Tesla is getting their range north of 300mi that may bring it into the running next time I am looking.


I tell you, if I could make Tesla work for me, I'd do it. But I often do a lot of longer drives to odd places that make the car impractical when you have a charge time in the middle of your drive.


----------

